# Pulled pork finishing sauce



## falconer (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's one I like... It's a spin-off from SoFlaQuer's with a little more body...

1/2 C Cider Vinegar
1/2 C water
1/2 C catsup
1/4 C apple juice
1/2 C brown sugar
1 tsp Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
Black Pepper
Red Pepper Flakes
Hot sauce to taste

Adjust hot sauce and sugar levels to taste. Simmer just long enough to blend well. Should be hot; just under your tolerance level is good. If it's bland, it doesn't shine as well. Use just a little on pulled pork...

Edit: Add a tbs of butter at the end to thicken it slightly if desired...


Edit: AAAAUGH! I can't believe I left this out. I used Meowey's basic pulled pork recipe. During the foil-wrapped phase of it, juices will collect in the pan (My foil-wrapped butt is in a metal pan). I collect those juices and let them thicken. I then add a tablespoon or two of that to taste as well. It's an important part.

So, the revised recipe should be like this: 

1/2 C Cider Vinegar
1/2 C water
1/2 C catsup
1/4 C apple juice
1/2 C brown sugar
1-2 tbsp meat drippings from the smoked pork butt
1 tsp Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning
Black Pepper
Red Pepper Flakes
Hot sauce to taste

1 tbsp butter at the end melted into the sauce off heat

Enjoy!
Charlie
Falconer
Kingman, AZ


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 21, 2010)

Taking it down, will try it next time. Thanks


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2010)

Your sauce looks good there Charlie.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 21, 2010)

Always up for giving a new sauce a try, thanks for sharing


----------



## jrmcg1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great thanks for sharing I cant wait to try it!!!!
Joe


----------



## triplebq (Feb 1, 2010)

I made some of this this past Sunday and it is good . Now I am gonna cook the pork this weekend to use the sauce on .


----------



## uncledavo (Sep 19, 2010)

writing this down, will give a try. thanks


----------



## daddyzaring (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:


> Edit: Add a tbs of butter at the end to thicken it slightly if desired...


----------



## gimmeharmony (May 10, 2014)

This finishing sauce is the BOMB!! I used Texas Ketchup from The Southern restaurant in Nashville.  Soooooooo good!!!

Google it....
"Black Gold." This Texan take on table ketchup ages in the bottle - the blacker the color, the richer the flavor. Made with chipotle peppers and tomatoes, it's perfect on french fries, grilled meats or lathered on smoked ribs. .


----------



## smokingoonie (Oct 6, 2014)

How long will this sauce hold after made. Love to make it for xmas as a gift with my pulled pork


----------

